# Indianapolis Sinister League March Make & Take - Spirit Tables



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

The March meeting is almost here! The meeting will be held on Saturday, March 13th at 11:00am. It will be held at the Ashley's again. If you need directions PM me.

We will be building spirit tables from the How To Haunt Your House website. 

http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/downloads/SpiritBoard_Pattern.jpg

You will need to provide your own table top. It can be round or square. Whatever size you would like. Let me know the dimensions of the table top and I will size the pattern to fit your needs. 

We will also be building fortune teller boxes (picture not available) to put our spirit balls in if you are not interested in the spirit table. You can do either or both! 

If you are not interested in doing either prop, please bring your own project to work on!

Looking forward to seeing everyone next week!


----------

